# Happy New Year!  And New Year's Resolutions for 2012



## Philip Overby (Dec 31, 2011)

Well it's the New Year here in Japan!  Happy New Year to all the Mythic Scribes family!

It's been a pleasure chatting with you all about fantasy writing and whatever else.

My New Year's resolutions are to be healthier, be more active, and train to be a knight (really, I'll tell you more about it later).  Also more writing, writing, writing.

Maybe even get some pubs this year?  I'm overdo (although I did get a pub this year, a short story about an internet troll hunter)  Never know could get a bucket-load!

Happy New Year and a FANTASTIC year to everyone in 2012...(unless the Mayans kill us all)


----------



## Xanados (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year, I guess. Less than a year to live!

Anyway, I'm sitting at home doing nothing at all. It's just another day. My parents are going out, though.
It's a pointless celebration. 

Resolution? Write.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 31, 2011)

As I wrote in a PM to another member, here's hoping we all get published in 2012!

And now for my bass-ackwards resolution.  I hope to aquire at least fifty rejection letters over the course of the year.  Odd, I know, but those letters at least show that I'm trying.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 31, 2011)

Xanados said:


> Happy New Year, I guess. Less than a year to live!
> 
> Anyway, I'm sitting at home doing nothing at all. It's just another day. My parents are going out, though.
> It's a pointless celebration.
> ...



You're just full of good cheer!  

I didn't really celebrate either.  Just sat at home with my wife.  Good times!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year to all!

Resolutions, eh? I still have half a day to think of something.

Doing a revision over the summer (if not sooner) is certainly in there, but I really want to balance writing with spending time with my wife and kids. I'll have to work out some sort of schedule at the end of the school year.

Oh, yes, that reminds me of another goal for 2012: get my principal's license.


@Phil, a knight? Not a _samurai?_


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 31, 2011)

I resolve to go to the gym more regularly.


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy new years!

I don't do resolutions (why wait for the end/beginning of the year to try and make positive change?) but I am planning to make my self-publishing launch in January, so I'm excited for the year to come.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy 2012 everyone!! I just got some fireworks, cider and wine for tonight =) Well, about resolutions for the year that is just about to start: I must finish in January the fifth and final novel of my second Fantasy series, and also keep writing in Joan of England 3 and finish it as soon as I can... Cheers!!!


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 31, 2011)

@Legendary Sidekick:  Yes, a knight.  

We all Japan #04 - Castle Tintagel - YouTube

I used to be a pro wrestler.  So this is sort of like mixing a bunch of my passions together (performing, role-playing, and history).  I normally am not for this kind of thing, but this seems really cool.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 31, 2011)

Only in Japan!

That's the jealousy talking. Honestly, it sounds like a blast! I knew a few SCA guys back in the day, and I'll be the first to admit that I stopped going to karate tournaments when a friend introduced me to live action role-playing. My iaido skills served me well a few years later when I staffed a LARP.

Ah... my days of be a single twenty-something! Days that kept me single until my thirties!



STEALTH EDIT - Pro wrestler? One that I'd've heard of?


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well the Ball has dropped, so it is officially the New Year!  My Resolutions for this year are to spend more time on my writing and to exercise more.

And now a New Year's song.


----------



## mythique890 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm one of the last ones to celebrate, it's only 10:15 pm here!

My goals: 

1) Deliver a healthy baby in June.
2) Finish the rewrite of my novel and begin the submission process (so excited!!).
3) Get something published.

I'd have exercise/lose weight on there, but since I'm not having this baby until the end of June, I think I'll give myself a break.  Once I'm recovered I'll think about it.


----------



## fleamailman (Jan 1, 2012)

"...me, I'm out to conquer forumland now as some livewriter would..." said the goblin, adding "...and yes, I don't even know what a livewriter really is, only that it's never been done before, and after that I'd like to capture the moon too, though that's been done before countless times...", simply the goblin had to cup the moon in his hands like he had done in his childhood, but the goblin interrupted himself, sighing "...ah yes, I was so much better at catching moons when I was little, then all sorts of rationality cluttered my mind and somehow I lost the knack, so today too I don't want to be some rational writer here, no I just want to cup the idea in my hands once more..."


----------



## Giant (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year !!!!

Resolutions.
1. Finish 1st Draft
2. Lose Weight
3. Take Over the World


----------



## sashamerideth (Jan 1, 2012)

Every month publish one episode of my serial short story, Rosy on Amazon and my site. 

Finish Second Chance and try to publish that through a modern publisher. 

Finish Refugees and start putting that out as well. 

Branch out and make social media connections, network, and make myself known.

Sent from my Blade using Forum Runner


----------

